# Calcular inductancia de bobina de transformador.



## Sleiter (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola, lo que pasa es que necesito calcular la inductancia de la bobina del primario de un transformador, lo que hago es calcular la resistencia de la bobina , cuando tengo la resistencia calculo de ésta forma:

Lx=2*pi*f*L

Para sacar L sería:

L=Lx/(2*pi*f)

Y me da como resultado 11,3H, alguien me dice si está bien? o no se hace así ?


----------



## samgut (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola,

No se si lo que estás haciendo está bien, pero te propongo otro método:

Arma un circuito R-L alimentado con corriente continua, y registra la forma de onda de la corriente desde que enciendes el circuito hasta su valor máximo V/R. La forma en que llega al valor máximo (una exponencial negativa) está directamente relacionado con R y L. Para mayor información, visita este link que es muy bueno:

http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/fisica/elecmagnet/induccion/autoinduccion/autoinduccion.htm

A lo mejor te conviene más armar un circuito RL alimentado con corriente alterna y medir el voltaje que cae en cada impedancia...pero yo estoy acostumbrado al otro método 

Saludos!


----------



## Sleiter (Jun 30, 2011)

No tengo como ver la forma de onda, no tengo ociloscopio


----------



## samgut (Jul 1, 2011)

Hola,
Hay algo que aún no entiendo, quieres calcular la inductancia que debería tener una bobina, o ya tienes una y deseas medirla?


----------



## Sleiter (Jul 1, 2011)

Tengo la bobina (que es el primario de un transformador) y quiero saber su inductancia.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 1, 2011)

Sleiter dijo:


> . . . calcular la resistencia de la bobina . . .
> . . . alguen me dise si esta bien? o no se ase asi?



¿Como calculo la resistencia de la bobina, con el ohmetro?.

El ohmetro mide la *resistencia electrica del alambre* y *NO* es igual a la *impedancia de la bobina* primaria. Entonces la respuesta a su pregunta es que lo hizo bien mal y NO se hace de esa forma.


----------



## Sleiter (Jul 2, 2011)

No, no lo hice con el Ohmetro, lo que hice fue lo siguente, conecté la bobina a un transformador de 220v ac a 10v ac, luego medí la corriente que circulaba por el transformador y calculé la resistencia.


----------



## samgut (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola,
Conecta la bobina en serie con una resistencia a una fuente de voltaje alterno, y te armas tu circuito R-L.
La inductancia de la bobina va a estar dada por la corriente que circula por el circuito, la caida de voltaje en la bobina y la frecuencia del voltaje de la fuente.


----------



## Sleiter (Jul 4, 2011)

Eso fue lo que hice, pero quero saber si está bien o no.


----------

